# Sooo.......how good are we?



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

This is a big question! I know the 'experts' have had us high in their personal rankings, but we have had big deficits in all our games. We could (and probably should) have a record around 2-7 instead of 5-4. Some problems that i have noticed have been, and i know i've said it before, Bobby Simmons. This guy should be averaging 15-19 ppg but is only around the 12 ppg range. Jamaal Magloire isn't finishing, he's playin well on the boards and defensively but i thought he would be able to finish. The ball isn't being distributed with the exception of Ford. Tonight we had 28 field goals made but only 14 assists, while Utah had 28 assists on 36 field goals. The game before against SacTown we had 18 assists on 31 Field goals while the Kings had 31 assists on 40 field goals. If we pass the ball we will win the games! its that simple. On that note, Andrew Bogut and Michael Redd have been playing very well. We are getting about as much out of Bogut as I expected. The defense is there, hopefully our offense will start clicking so we can get back on track.


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

Bucks will be lucky to sneak into the playoffs., make that very lucky.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Post BigD....we are really lacking consistency...one day we look like a 50 win team, the next we are getting blown out by the Jazz....

I still think we are a 45 win team, and will make the playoffs. This team is still young, and we have so many new faces from last year...we need them to gel.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

AJ Prus said:


> Nice Post BigD....we are really lacking consistency...one day we look like a 50 win team, the next we are getting blown out by the Jazz....
> 
> I still think we are a 45 win team, and will make the playoffs. This team is still young, and we have so many new faces from last year...we need them to gel.



very good point that i forgot to say. This is a TOTALLY different team than last years team. Bogut, Ford, Simmons, Magloire, Johnson, Bell, Welsch to name a few. They are not familiar with eachother and the coach of course! It'll probably take 15-20 games to get well acquanted with eachother. They are also young which proves good for the future. Redd, I believe, is our oldest starter at 26? I'm not sure there is a player on this team that is in his prime yet, which usually occurs 28-30. With the talent on this team they should definetly be in the playoffs. It would really be nice to see the assists to FG ratio improve. 

GO BUCKS!


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm stretching for the fifth seed, I think it can be done. We have to wait to see how good they are though, considering the west coast swing, in which they went 1-3, can't really give us any conclusions. Within 1-2 weeks we'll have a good conclusion to who they really are.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

reading the box score from tonites game it seems that Redd just had a blowout of a game and TJ Ford had ZERO assists? What's goin on here? I need someone to tell me?


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Apparently TJ was in foul trouble all game, thats all i know


----------



## MileHighBucksFan (Nov 26, 2005)

This is a totally new team, so give them a few games to gel. Magloire is starting to show a few glimpses of what he used to be. I think he will start finishing better. He basically sat out all last year. TJ needs to quit turning the ball over so much. He seemed to be slowing it down quite a bit last night against the Wolves. I think they will be a 45 win team, which is pretty good considering they play in the toughest division.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

i would really like to see TJ get this offense going. He is definetly the engine to this car. The last 3 games TJ has had 8 assists i believe. He needs to pass the ball more!!!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

yeah...TJ supposedly worked on his jump shot while re-habbing....I wanna see him show that more...and his assist do need to go up. It's still early in the year, and I was expecting bumps in the road like these. We played the Pistons pretty good, I wasn't really expecting a victory.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

I think this question now should be changed to how good can we be? We score we win.... simple as that


----------

